# Another installation is already in progress?



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

I just recently had an audio problem and I managed to get it resolved today, and now with having just gotten my sound back I decided to install iTunes, and when I installed iTunes it gave me an error message in regard to Quick Time not being able to be updated. Now every time I try to uninstall certain programs, an error stating the following comes up:












I've done other research prior to having come here to ask for help, and I know a lot of people suggested "Windows Installer Clean Up Utility", as something that would fix my problem -- the only thing is, I am prompted with the exact same error when I try to run it! "Another installation is already in progress. Complete that installation before proceeding with this install."






























Also, I'm not entirely sure as to why but my Internet Explorer doesn't seem to want to co-operate either. I always get the "End Program" message when I try to run it:














Thanks in advance! This really has me beyond my wits end. :sigh:


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure on the rules of bumping, but it's been 3 days since I started my thread. . . that being said -- bump! =P


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Try installing/uninstalling from safe mode.

Oh and FYI its acceptable to bump once per day if you recieve no responses


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmm?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Read through this http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315353. That should repair the windows installer. I believe you can stop at step 5, and then skip to step 7.

If that does not work let me know.


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi, thank you for your replies.


Unfortunately I am left with the exact same error as mentioned above, "Another installation is already in progress. Complete that installation before proceeding with this install." - I sure hope I don't need to use any CD Rom's to repair Windows, for I have none. :sigh:


Again, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

So when you typed *msiexec.exe /unregister* it says "Another installation is already in progress"?


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry, I may have misunderstood what I had to do in the resolution page. Do I type "msiexec.exe", [Enter] and then "/unregister" [Enter]? Or do I type, "msiexec.exe /unregister" all together?





When I type "msiexec.exe", this comes up:











When I type "/unregister", I get:

"'/unregister' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file."


When I type, "msiexec.exe /unregister" all together I get the same exact error message, "Another installation is already in progress. Complete that installation before proceeding with this install."


And finally, when I type, "msiexec /regserver", I get the "Another Installation. . . " message, also.






- I haven't one clue as to whether or not this problem is resolvable without the Windows XP disk, I'm still crossing my fingers though. Thanks again for your replies. :grin:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555175/en-us

If you have any questions on any of the commands don't hesitate to ask, I will be checking back periodically throughout the night.


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh man, this is depressing me way too much.


I have no clue on whether or not this has any relevance to my error. . . but, yesterday night and earlier today, I restarted my computer and logged back on and when I got on to the main desktop I had no taskbar, no icons, no anything; just my background for my desktop -- I managed to work my way around by using the Task Manager, (I had no right-click options, either) by typing "Firefox.exe" into "Run". I some how managed to get the desktop working and I immediately did a System Restore to the earliest point I had. All seems to be going well at the moment, but in your honest opinion do you think I may have any sort of virus? :4-dontkno


------------------------

Anyways, on to the actual error itself:

When I type "msiexec /unreg" into "Run", I get the e-x-a-c-t same error. Same applies for the other command! ("msiexec /regserver").

For some odd reason it worked a minute ago, and I was able to uninstall something, and then I go to uninstall something else and then I am prompted with that darned error message again. 

In regard to the Windows Installer, I managed to download that, and it asked for a restart, so I restarted - only to come back to a "Windows Installer is not properly installed. This can occur if you are running windows in safe mode, or if the windows installer is not correctly installed." (Something along those lines, I believe). 



I'll keep trying different things to see if anything works, in the mean while what's your opinion on the whole desktop error? 

- Thank you, so, so much again for everything! This is really killing me.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

There is a possibility that it could be virus related, however I don't know how much luck you will have cleaning it off if you can't install anything. 

If you want to see how far you can get read the 5 steps for virus removal and post any requested logs in the Hijackthis Log Help section. 

If there are any steps you cannot complete, make a note of it and include that in your post in the HJT section.


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help, sir. I posted in the "Hijackthis Log Help" section, for further assistance. I will proceed to mark this thread as "[SOLVED]", for I believe I will resolve my issue when I get rid of any Malware I may have.


Thanks again. (Thread below, (for whatever reason.))



[ http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/260516-possible-virus.html ]


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Nobody seems to know what's up?*

Well, in short; (and because I am too lazy and couldn't bother typing everything out again!). I've been getting this odd error that's denying me access to Windows Live Messenger, "Add or Remove Programs", Microsoft Word, etc. And I can't seem to do a System Restore point, either?

Here are the threads I posted in, for any other information -- there's a ton of info on what's been happening. I had originally posted in the Windows XP Forum, asking for assistance, but we (or he) couldn't come to a conclusion, so I had figured I maybe had a virus. SO, I moved on to the Hijackthis Forum, and posted my information; I waited 3 days for a reply, and have been following steps for the last little while now, until earlier today it was suggested I repost in this forum. . . basically just one giant back and forth type of thing.


Here are the threads with the information:

- Oh, and I must note...I do not have the Windows XP discs, or any other discs for the machine I am using.


First thread:
[ http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...s-already-in-progress-259012.html#post1534113 ]
Second thread:
[ http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/hijackthis-log-help/260516-possible-virus.html ]



Thanks. :smile:


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bump. =P


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

BACA123456789 said:


> Bump. =P


Likewise. ^


I have patience! (I think?) :grin:


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bump .. again.


Hmmmm.


----------



## BACA123456789 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bump, bump, bump, bump? Hello? Anybody out there!


----------



## raj26_raj (Sep 15, 2008)

BACA123456789 I just recently had an audio problem and I managed to get it resolved today, and now with having just gotten my sound back I decided to install iTunes, and when I installed iTunes it gave me an error message in regard to Quick Time not being able to be updated. Now every time I try to uninstall certain programs, an error stating the following comes up:





I've done other research prior to having come here to ask for help, and I know a lot of people suggested "Windows Installer Clean Up Utility", as something that would fix my problem -- the only thing is, I am prompted with the exact same error when I try to run it! "Another installation is already in progress. Complete that installation before proceeding with this install."
















Also, I'm not entirely sure as to why but my Internet Explorer doesn't seem to want to co-operate either. I always get the "End Program" message when I try to run it:







Thanks in advance! This really has me beyond my wits end.


----------



## avignon4321 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hiya, it has took nearly as long to find this thread again as to give an answer. I too massively struggled with the exact problem as the original poster.

On another forum I saw that someone (called Nathan) had advised that:

Two or more instances of the Msiexec.exe service cannot be launched at the same time for two different products. One install or repair process must finish before the other process can be launched. 

and the resolution was simply to go into processes in Task Manager (so press CTL ALT + DELETE) then press the processes tab, and look for MSiexec.exe and press "end process" - I did this, and managed to de-install the program that was causing all of the bother (I had to do it a couple of times) but it did work, and now the problem has gone. I do hope this works, I have been struggling with the problem for a while too as I am not a techy.

Sal x


----------



## mkad (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for clearly listing the exe. that I needed to find in the task manager. I could not get Word to open without stalling. I would open it in safe mode, but could not use the detect and repair help because " another installation is already in progress". Í would check in the task manager, but wasn't clear on which process to stop, (is there an easy way to find out what all the abbreviations stand for?) and was afraid to do the wrong thing. Following this thread, I was able to get the detect and repair to do it's job and now my Word is back running fine after being on the blink for weeks. Thanks again, -now back to the index as I have a problem with another computer that I'm trying to resolve.


----------



## amcardwell (Dec 17, 2009)

avignon4321 said:


> Hiya, it has took nearly as long to find this thread again as to give an answer. I too massively struggled with the exact problem as the original poster.
> 
> On another forum I saw that someone (called Nathan) had advised that:
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I've had the same problem for a while now, and ending the task "msiexec.exe" at LEAST allowed me to successfully uninstall the program that was causing all this mess. My "problem program" was Roxio Media Manager, which tried to install randomly (and ended up hanging) on my computer as an add-on to my Blackberry Desktop Software, which I installed _months_ ago...

Much appreciated everyone!


----------

